# The Indie Spotlight - Accepting Submissions - The Queue is Open



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*The Indie Spotlight is Open and accepting Submissions again.

Indie Spotlight Submission page

Attention Independent/Self Published Authors!

If you would like to be featured in The Indie Spotlight, then we want you! Just fill out our questionnaire (see below), email it to us, and we"ll post it, promote it, and hopefully get you a little more exposure to the growing audience hungry for fresh, new content. This blog will be syndicated all over the Internet, and distributed through Amazon Kindle. Our goal is to make The Indie Spotlight the number one source for discovering the best and brightest in Indie Publishing. And by the way, if you don't happen to be an Indie Author, but want to support the cause by submitting here, you're welcome too!

Simply download our questionnaire, fill it out, and email it to us at "gregb <at> bddesignonline <dot> com", and we'll add you to our queue and let you know when your book will be featured. And please be sure to include an image of your book's cover if possible. You can include a picture of yourself if you'd like. Or you can feel free to submit both if you prefer.

The Indie Spotlight - Where the Independent Author Shines*

*The Indie Spotlight*, a showcase for Indie Authors - book promotion, interviews, articles on Indie-stuff and writing (contributed by moi and others) and eventually an Amazon Kindle Blog. This is a place to showcase your books to readers.

Authors, contact the site and submitting your book for this new way to promote and spotlight you work. You get intothe spotlight, downloaded to subscribers kindles, and we promote you spotlight on the Amazon forums and (if you have a book thread on Kindleboards), there PLUS Twitter.

*
This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for Oct 15-21
http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Robert S Womack - Black Rose
Tuesday: R.A. Mathis - Ghosts of Babylon
Wednesday: Michelle Hughes - 10 Nights
Thursday: Chloe Kayne - SHOWTIME
Friday: Chris Mendius - Spoonful
Saturday: Stephen Kaminski - It Takes Two to Strangle
Sunday: Paul Collis - The Scottish Movie

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks  *​


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Awesome!  Downloading my questionaire now!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Cool - will you guys have a link button we can put on our own websites and blogs?

Or did I miss it?

Jenna


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Wow! Mr, Patterson, you sure know how to self promote. It is good to see you helping other Indie authors get the kind of sells you have. I personally made the choice to only _buy_ Indie author books for my Kindle when I purchased it. I do get some free books, but pretty much only buy Indies who are on the KB. I support RJ Keller, Dave, Carol, Maureen, Brendan, Archer, Michael, Arkansas,Ms. VW Kitten and a few others, I have four of your books as well. I think it is spectacular what you are doing and hope it becomes a place I frequent to get more information about more new authors. Good Going Greg & Ed keep coming up with more stuff to get these books known.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Great site, Ed. Downloaded the questionaire and sent e-mail...assuming Yahoo didn't eat it. Bad computer night so even loading the site was hard but it's quite amazing. Great work and congrats to both you and Greg.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks. Greg's the brains behind the site, and as I bang the drum, I'm sure he'll be buried in emails. But that's a good thing.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## SKGray (Dec 28, 2009)

It doesn't get better than this  

What a fabulous idea and THANK-YOU. 
~S.K.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Hi guys! Great idea on the graphic you can link to the site. I'll get one up for you tomorrow.

I'm starting out doing 3 to 4 spotlights a week, but if volume supports it, I'll increase the frequency. Spotlights will run in the order I receive them, and when I set them up, I'll send you an email to let you know when they'll run.

Also be sure to check out the Advertising Opportunities section, as we're looking for sponsors to help support the site. And soon we'll have T-Shirts, caps and such too in case anyone wishes to wear their support proudly.

We've got lots of things planned for the site, and first and foremost, we hope the site will bring attention to the Indie movement and all the wonderful authors who are committing to the new wave in publishing.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Ed P


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Where's the questionaire?   Oh, I found it. 
Ed, I'm out of town for the next 3 weeks.  This sounds great, but I'll have to wait till I get back.  Anyway, if I post this, I won't forget it by the time I get back!


----------



## HeadshotHeather (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for the info!  I am not an author (though I have these great aspirations, I have no ideas LOL) but my husband just published his first novel.  I just sent him the link and he is in the process of looking over and filling out the questionnaire. 

Again, thank you!


----------



## HollyChristine (May 30, 2009)

Great idea, guys! I've subscribed to the RSS feed to keep updated. 

And great domain name!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks Greg and Ed for setting up this site - it's definitely meeting a need (and I must get a t-shirt as soon as they are available!)

My completed questionnaire should be with you already.

TTFN

Derek


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Just so you all know, your questionnaires are coming in. When I set up your Spotlight, I'll email you with the date it goes live.


----------



## Randolphlalonde (Sep 12, 2009)

Congratulations! The site looks pretty good and I don't think you'll have a shortage of authors to showcase.

I have a promotion push coming up, so you'll be getting my questionnaire soon.


----------



## Liam (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for the link, Ed, looks like a great site.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

You asked for it...or not. But anyway, here it is, The Indie Spotlight Store.

Wanna wear your Indie-ness on your sleeve, er, chest? Want to lend your support to the cause? Get a T-Shirt, hat, mug, or even a teddy bear or a flip camera that I doubt anyone will buy but I thought it was fun to put in the store anyway!

Um, yeah...

So stop by our brand new store and see what's cooking. Which reminds me, we have an apron too! 

http://www.cafepress.com/indiespotlight


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Apron's are COOL.

I'll be answering the questions, but I think I'll wait for the initial rush to die back a tiny bit.  I'll let the beta testers go first.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

That Teddy Bear's gonna look good on my bed.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Featured today at *The Indie Spotlight*:

*Elmore Hammes - Not Fit For Human Consumption*

Come read and leave a comment.

http://www.theindiespotlight.com/

Edward C. Patterson
Gregory B. Banks


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

Great idea, you two! Thanks for doing it.


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

P.S. Greg and Ed - is this something that only showcases individual authors, or would something like an indie author collective (Backword Books) be of interest, as well?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Kristen:

A spotlight and showcase. In fact, we are about to go live as an Amazon Kindle Blog, so promotions and interviews will reach out to readers on their Kindles.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Kristen:
> 
> A spotlight and showcase. In fact, we are about to go live as an Amazon Kindle Blog, so promotions and interviews will reach out to readers on their Kindles.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Oh, i get that part -I was curious about individual author vs. author collective as the subject being spotlit/showcased.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Interesting concept. Let me consult with Greg. In my opinion, if it walks like an Indie topic, quacks like an Indie topic, it's an . . . 

Ed Patterson


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Much obliged, Ed and Greg!  I will submit my work tomorrow (Can't do it today  )


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Kristen Tsetsi said:


> Oh, i get that part -I was curious about individual author vs. author collective as the subject being spotlit/showcased.


Well, we intend to have other features besides just the Spotlights, so we could certainly do an article on the collective. But my idea for the Spotlight itself is to help authors present their works to potential readers, a way for authors to have readers get to know them and their books. Doing a collective as a Spotlight, per se, wouldn't exactly accomplish that.

So yes, I think an article on the collective would be awesome, but I wouldn't consider it as a Spotlight article in the sense that we define it.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Live now on Amazon:

The Indie Spotlight - Amazon Kindle Blog - Where the Independent Author Shines

http://bit.ly/7lt9iY

Open now for trial subscriptions.

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Ohhh...that site is so full of awesome!


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for doing this, guys... it's a great idea and the website looks fantastic. I just sent in my questionnaire.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Ed Patterson


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Hi everybody! Just want to remind you that The Indie Spotlight is on the Kindle now, and we've got plenty of awesomeness lined up for you in the coming weeks. Today's featured author is Tim Baker and his book, "Living the Dream." Over the weekend will be the first part of an article by our own Ed Patterson on "Writing Good Stories," and on Sunday will be my interview with an Indie Author who's hit the big time, Mark Jeffrey.

So all you Kindlers ber sure to subscribe now for only $1.99 a month, and join in on all the fun we're going to have!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

The site is great, and I'm about two thirds way through my questionnaire. I'm taking my time because the questions are thoughtful and I don't want to rush through. I should be able to submit it mid-week and thanks for this opportunity, Greg.

Debra


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Awesome idea, Ed! This is cool stuff and I am downloading the questionnaire as I write this. Thanks for making something like this happen.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Greg,

I just wanted to let you know that your mailbox seems to be full. I just sent an email and it bounced with that as an error message.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Try it again and if it still bounces send it to me, ed patterson [email protected] I've have limited access this weekend to the internet (a little wifi problem), b ut if the problem still persists, I'll let Greg know when I get back to PA (on the road this morning).

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

I have a backup address (my old business address, actually) that all my email is copied to, and it gets filled up periodically. I'll clear it out, but I probably got your email anyway. I'll be sure to check.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Greg:

I forwarded Guido's request to you also.

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Todays' Feature at *The Indie Spotlight*

*Keith Knapp - "Moonlight"*

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
Subscribe to The Indie Spotlight Daily for your Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00359FJ86


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Today's Feature at The Indie Spotlight

*R.M. Putnam - "Destiny's Warriors" *

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks
Subscribe http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00359FJ86 daily Kindle blog


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Today's Feature at The Indie Spotlight

*Gary Val Tenuta - "The Ezekiel Code"*

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks

Subscribe http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00359FJ86daily Kindle blog


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Today's Feature at The Indie Spotlight

*Sierra Rose - "S.E.A.L. Team Omega Flames of Betrayal"*

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks
Subscribe http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00359FJ86 daily Kindle blog


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

You two have done/are doing an amazing job with this.

Submission: submitted!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Yep, it's a great site...now to just find the time to check out the other books on it.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Kudos to you Ed and Greg - nice site!!

Thank-you for the invitation to submit our applications.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

Very cool sight will be checking out


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Today's Feature at The Indie Spotlight

Part 2 of Ed Patterson's article on "Writing Good Stories"

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Greg (and Ed)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Today's Feature at The Indie Spotlight

*Reese Reed - "CHILDPROOF"*

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks
Subscribe http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00359FJ86daily Kindle blog


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Just had to, once again, thank you for the wonderful opportunity you've provided through this.  Today I got an email from the editor of an e-zine who I'd cold submitted the first chapter of my novel to a few weeks ago.  She loved the first chapter and wants to do a feature on it.  She also told me that she found my feature on the Indie Author Spotlight when looking up more info. on me, and based on my answers to the questionaire she's asked me to write a piece for one of their columns.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

ReeseReed said:


> Just had to, once again, thank you for the wonderful opportunity you've provided through this. Today I got an email from the editor of an e-zine who I'd cold submitted the first chapter of my novel to a few weeks ago. She loved the first chapter and wants to do a feature on it. She also told me that she found my feature on the Indie Author Spotlight when looking up more info. on me, and based on my answers to the questionaire she's asked me to write a piece for one of their columns.


That is great news! I'm very thankful to Ed and Greg for doing this.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

You're welcome, Dave.

Let me post the entire week's spotlights here. I didn't realize that the _blog threads _ needed to adhere to _author rules _ of one post a week, plus naturally interactive bumps, so I won't be able to post each day as I had been. Fair is fair. So I will post each week's features on Mondays.

Here is (was) this week's

*Monday: Reese Reed - CHILDPROOF
Tuesday: S.K. Gray - Snapshots
Wednesday: Sierra Rose - Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brother Novel: Roarke
Thursday: Maureen A. Miller - Widow's Tale
Friday: Brendan Carroll - Tempo Rubato*​
I will try to post a little announcement in the thread of those authors who are featured.

Ed Patterson
PS: I also post daily the feature in the Shameless, Amazon Kindle 2 community thread, the Monthly (now Febraury) Thread, the Fiction commnuty "Have You Published a Book), and when appropriate the IAG and the GLWR. I also tweet the feture three times daily, so if you see a fellow fetured author in your tweets, please retweet and pass along the luv.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Ed.  I wish I had seen this thread before I started another one on Indies on Feb 2nd.  I guess I'm as guilty as others who forget to do a search before starting a new thread.  I've been on a number of different forums though and there are none that seem to be able to overcome this problem.  Some try with faq's and stickies, but some folks ignore those, too.  Personally, I think some progress could be made by having 2 stickies for Indies.  One would be biographical for each indie and the other one would be just for indie books that would show genre, a bried description/summary, where to purchase, formats, and price at time of intro.  I think that this would be good for both the indies and readers, but I don't know how the moderators would feel about it.  However, I am not suggesting that other posts relating to indie issues should not be allowed.  Just my 4 cents worth.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Shastasten:

The Indie Spotlight is not resident to Kindleboards, but like other indie enterprises, should be treated as a thread within the rules. I post the feature in several Amazon threwads daily and also on twitter and social networks. But essentially, we're a stand-alone website with a Daily Amazon downloaded subscription. Our main goal is provide Indie authors a venue where they can spotlight a book and themselves, and as mentioned in a few posts, it supports them with a searchable dossier and reference point. On the day of their feature, they should expect  spike in sales from subscribers and from those surfing for new Indie books and authors. We have articles too (so far mine) and interviews, plus we will be egaging reviews from an Indie prominent reviewer. However, as things go, it has been embraced by many with enthusiasm and that with only scratching the surface of the hundreds of thousands of Indie authors out there.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks Ed and Greg. I enjoy reading the Indie Spotlight every day and look forward to watching the site grow.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Shastasten:
> 
> The Indie Spotlight is not resident to Kindleboards, but like other indie enterprises, should be treated as a thread within the rules. I post the feature in several Amazon threwads daily and also on twitter and social networks. But essentially, we're a stand-alone website with a Daily Amazon downloaded subscription. Our main goal is provide Indie authors a venue where they can spotlight a book and themselves, and as mentioned in a few posts, it supports them with a searchable dossier and reference point. On the day of their feature, they should expect spike in sales from subscribers and from those surfing for new Indie books and authors. We have articles too (so far mine) and interviews, plus we will be egaging reviews from an Indie prominent reviewer. However, as things go, it has been embraced by many with enthusiasm and that with only scratching the surface of the hundreds of thousands of Indie authors out there.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


I'm sincerely wishing big success to the Indie Spotlight kindle blog that I just subscribed to. At least it will be one source that will give me a good resource. I'm not an author and have no proclivity in that direction. I do believe that ebooks are the thing of the future and make a lot of sense to me. Best wishes for success.

Update: I just read the Friday blog and it's exactly what I've been looking for. Very nicely prepared and formatted. My wife really likes it too. I think this will be a big help to both Indies and readers. Thanks!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This Week's Features at The Indie Spotlight

Monday:Alan Hutcheson - "Boomerang"
Tuesday: Edward C. Patterson - The Jade Owl
Wednesday: L.C. Evans - We Interrupt This Date
Thursday: Derek Prior - The Resurrection of Deacon Shader
Friday: Phyllis Zimbler Miller - MRS. LIEUTENANT: A SHARON GOLD NOVEL

http://www.theindiespotlight.com
or
http://bit.ly/djOPML

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks
Subscribe [[ASIN:B00359FJ86 The Indie Spotlight]] daily Kindle blog


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Ed, I just submitted the questionnaire.  Been out of town for a few weeks, and just getting back into things here at home. 
Thanks so much for doing this!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Get your The Indie Spotlight daily on your Kindle
subscribe at: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00359FJ86

This week's features are:

Monday: John Dillard - The NeXt Dimension
Tuesday: David Derrico - Right Ascension
Wednesday: Rabbi Karen L. Fox /Phyllis Zimbler Miller - SEASONS FOR CELEBRATION
Thursday: Barbara Florio Graham/Simon Teakettle - Mewsings/Musings
Friday: Sid Allcorn - Ordinary Woman, Extraordinary Circumstances

http://www.theindiespotlight.com/

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the feature, Ed and Greg! The site looks great, and I love the interview questions you guys ask. Hopefully it gives readers a little insight into the writing process.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

We just hope it helps bring more attention (and of course, sales!) to your book, David.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Did you guys get my submission?


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

J Dean said:


> Did you guys get my submission?


I handle all the submissions. I just checked, and yes, I have it.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Greg Banks said:


> I handle all the submissions. I just checked, and yes, I have it.


Ok. My school Email gets goofy on occassion, so I have to double check to make sure it gets out.


----------



## Greg Smith (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Ed And Greg:

This is a terrific idea. I sent my info in yesterday and thank you both for the opportunity. You're a great example of what deterrmined Indies can do.

Without this and other Kindle boards I'd never have been able to see my thriller Final Price reach the top 500 (for a little while anyway.) For those unfamiliar, it is about a serial-killing car salesman and the culturally conflicted Chinese-American detective sent to stop him. Seen through the eyes of the killer and the detective, Final Price is set in Wilmington, Delaware.

It's gotten good reviews and you can see them and a free sample if you click the link below. (And it is now just $1.99)

Thanks.

Greg Smith
Final Price ($1.99)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Get your The Indie Spotlight daily on your Kindle
subscribe at: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00359FJ86

The response has been so good to The Indie Spotlight that we expanded the featured authors to the weekend also, in addition to the articles.

This Week's Feature at The Indie Spotlight

Monday: J. Dean - The Summoning of Clade Josso
Tuesday: K. Raven Rozier - Last Door
Wednesday: Kristen J. Tsetsi - Homefront
Thursday: GAIL SMITH - THE CATTLE ON A THOUSAND HILLS
Friday: William Cheek - Yesterday and Today
Saturday: Rex Kusler - Punctured
Sunday: Gary Ballard - Under the Amoral Bridge

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------



## rex kusler (Feb 12, 2010)

Greg,

Thanks for the email letting me know my novel will be featured on Saturday. I sent a thank you reply, but it came back with an error message saying your mail box is full, so I'll say thank you here.

You guys must be really busy. 

Rex Kusler


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

rex kusler said:


> Greg,
> 
> Thanks for the email letting me know my novel will be featured on Saturday. I sent a thank you reply, but it came back with an error message saying your mail box is full, so I'll say thank you here.
> 
> ...


Ditto!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

BTW, besides promoting your features here on Kindleboard (once a week is the rule), but if you have a thread for the featuered book, I will post it there on the day. I usually tweat the feature twice daily, plus post it daily on Amazon threads - February (or whatever month) Thread, Kindle 2 thread, Fiction thread, Shameless 3 Thread and other threads as warranted, plus on Facebook (my own profile.). So we try to get the word out. Plus I will tweat featured books (past and present) ocassionally and will also be creating an index of all features for the OP page here at Kindleboards.

Of course, featured authors are encouraged to promote their own feature (which they do), blog it, note it, tweet, retweet and (as Bobby Ozuna says) follow my dirty feet.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

I did get your emails. The email is also copied to a backup account, and I always forget to empty it. That's why you received the bounced email message. Sorry about that.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Much obliged, fellas!  Thank you very much!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Get your The Indie Spotlight daily on your Kindle
subscribe at: http://tinyurl.com/yezzzso

Today's Feature at The Indie Spotlight

Tuesday: K. Raven Rozier - Last Door

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------



## RavenRozier (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for the inclusion of "Last Door" and the author interview to your awesome site, Greg and Ed.   - Raven


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Hi guys and gals!

I posted the below post on the Amazon boards over the weekend, and I thought I'd post it here for those who may not have seen it.

Everybody, I'm really excited about The Indie Spotlight. My initial idea (which turned out to be similar to ideas by Edward Patterson, which is why we joined forces), was to create a platform that allowed authors to introduce themselves and their books to potential readers. The 21st century marketing paradigm, in which the audience insists upon feeling a connection with the person rather than a hard sales pitch, warrants this. People want to know you as well as get an idea of what's in store should they decide to purchase your book. And with the steady flow of submissions, it's clear that you can see and understand the potential that The Indie Spotlight has to become a driving force to bring Indie Authors and readers together, and I'm truly happy about that.

But to really grow the site and it's traffic, unfortunately it takes funding which Ed and I don't have. I'd hoped selling ads would generate income while giving something back in return, namely, cheap promotion. But ad sales started off great, but dried up quickly, leaving most of the open slots unsold so far. We REFUSE to resort to charging authors for the privilege of being featured, because The Indie Spotlight ultimately doesn't belong to Ed and I, but it belongs to you, the Indie Authors we are so proud to be a part of. And we'd like to think that most Indie Authors (and anyone willing to support them), are happy to do whatever they can to help further the cause.

So on Saturday I placed a small donation button on the website in the right-hand sidebar. I'm hoping at least some of you will be willing to invest in the vision I have for the website and the Indie Author movement. For those of you who don't know my whole background, I've been an Indie Author, in truth, for 14 years. I started in 1996 publishing poetry in various venues all over the Net, and later graduated to short stories. I published my first book in 2004 (late 2003 technically), and I soon became a community leader and support aid at a print-on-demand company providing all the assistance I could to Indie/Self-Published Authors. I started doing graphic design work for authors in 2005. I really enjoy working with Indie Authors not because of the income (although money is good, no?), but because I truly enjoy helping others to be their best, and to educate them so that they can hopefully take that newfound knowledge and share it with others, very much like the spirit I love so much about the Shameless group here. Unfortunately work is slow, and expenses never do, and to do the kind of things I need to grow the site and the other ideas I have in mind takes money.

So if anyone wishes to invest in the future of The Indie Spotlight, either buy ads, subscribe to the blog via Kindle, buy The Indie Spotlight swag, or go to the site and click the little "Donate" button.

- Greg Banks & Ed Patterson, Indie Authors (and proud of it) - www.theindiespotlight.com


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Get your The Indie Spotlight daily on your Kindle
subscribe at: http://tinyurl.com/yezzzso

This Week's Features at The Indie Spotlight

*Monday: L.W. Samuelson - 'A Benwarian Fix'
Tuesday: Sunni Morris - The Medallion - Book One - the Prophecy
Wednesday: Debra Purdy Kong - FATAL ENCRYPTION
Thursday: Ricky Sides - The Birth of the Peacekeepers
Friday: David Dalglish - The Weight of Blood
Saturday: Darcia Helle - Miami Snow
Sunday: Scott Nicholson - The Red Church*​
http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Excited about this Friday, though I'm worried about what I wrote. I think I filled out the survey the first day I had ever been to Kindleboards, and was still wide-eyed and confused about the whole indie thing. Hopefully I don't come across as an idiot.  

David Dalglish


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Don't worry, David. You did a great job!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Yay, my interview is up, and I don't think I come across as an idiot. Intellectually challenged, perhaps, but not an idiot.

http://www.theindiespotlight.com/?p=552

So exciting

David Dalglish


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

You did great, David. Hope it helps bring you lots of sales!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Get your The Indie Spotlight daily on your Kindle
subscribe at: [[ASIN:B00359FJ86 The Indie Spotlight]]

Today's Feature at The Indie Spotlight

Friday: David Dalglish - 'The Weight of Blood'

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Get your The Indie Spotlight daily on your Kindle
subscribe at: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00359FJ86

Today's Feature at The Indie Spotlight

Monday: Gregory Bernard Banks - Scairy Tales: 13 Tantalizing Tales of Terror
Tuesday: R.M. Putnam - Destiny's Warriors: The Last Sacrifice
Wednesday: Dave Conifer - Snodgrass Vacation
Thursday: Scott Kelly - Frightened Boy
Friday: Holly Christine - Tuesday Tells it Slant
Saturday: PD Allen - Blood Moon
Sunday: Robert M de la Torre - Six Great Short Stories

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Get your The Indie Spotlight daily on your Kindle
subscribe at: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00359FJ86

This Week's Features

Monday: JO MOORE - ADOBE DREAMS
Tuesday: Carol Hanrahan - Baling
Wednesday: Sunni Morris - Haversham Hill
Thursday: J. Gregory Smith - Final Price
Friday: K.L. Brady - The Bum Magnet

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Bravo, Ed and Greg.  I meant to swing by and say thanks for featuring my story a few weeks ago.  I'll be sure to check it out this week -- looks like some good stuff...


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Ed and Greg - Thanks for featuring Baling on The Indie Spotlight!  You guys are great!


----------



## Louann Carroll (Feb 24, 2010)

Ed: I've added your link to my web page www.louanncarrollbooks.weebly.com, under the special links section. Great idea whose time has come!

Louann
http://www.amazon.com/Gemini-Rising-ebook/dp/B00381AL0M/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Greatly appreciate it.

Ed & Greg


----------



## Greg Smith (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks so much Edward and Greg for featuring Final Price on today's Indie Spotlight.

I really appreciate the chance for your readers to hear about the book and the humble author! : )

Greg Smith
Final Price ($.99)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Our Pleasure

The Indie Spotlight gang


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Since I have no clue when Yahoo mail is working or not (I about tossed the whole system last night) I figured I'd give a heads up to Greg that I sent in a new questionaire for the new book. That way if it doesn't show up someone can tell me.


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Greg and/or Ed,

Do you have a policy yet on featuring a second book by the same author? Similar to Sierra, I also sent a form in for a second book (The Twenty Dollar Bill). I appreciated my satiric comedy being featured back in January, and I understand if you decide to only feature a given author once. But have you made a policy, or is it "first come, first served?"

Elmore


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, they did both the first Celtic Evil and the SEAL book but policy might have changed. Good point, Elmore.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

More than one book's okay. Greg handles the queue and the technology of getting them up there. I have 15 books, remember, and have only put up one so far in a _family hold back _ move, but I will probably send up one into the queueu in the next week or so.  Probably _Turning Idolater_.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Get your The Indie Spotlight daily on your Kindle
subscribe at: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00359FJ86

This Week's Features

Monday: T.C. Beacham - LEAVE ME GASPING
Tuesday: J.R. Reardon - Dishonored
Wednesday: William Campbell - Dead Forever Awakening
Thursday: Elmore Hammes - The Twenty Dollar Bill
Friday: Charles Shea - Defending Evil
Saturday: Chessen Parker - Blackbeard's Curse
Sunday: Stephen Cubine - Walking On Electric Air

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Hi everybody!

Just want to remind you that The Indie Spotlight (Kindle subscription link) is going strong, is getting a steady stream of submissions (and always looking for more!), and we have plenty of affordable ad space available.

Please keep supporting us as we continue with our endeavors to further the cause of the indie author.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As a reader, I will observe that the questions Ed and Greg ask authors to respond to give you the opportunity to really sell your book. . . .there have been several that I passed on when reading about them in a KB thread -- there wasn't much more here than the standard book blurb -- but the way the author responded to the Indie Spotlight questions made me take a second look.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> As a reader, I will observe that the questions Ed and Greg ask authors to respond to give you the opportunity to really sell your book. . . .there have been several that I passed on when reading about them in a KB thread -- there wasn't much more here than the standard book blurb -- but the way the author responded to the Indie Spotlight questions made me take a second look.


Thanks, Ann! That's precisely what the questions were designed to do.


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Very happy that The Twenty Dollar Bill will get the Indie Spotlight on Thursday. I appreciate the chance to showcase my book. It's great having support from within the ranks of my fellow authors!
Elmore


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks all for finding our initiative helpful. Indie's shine in the spotlight.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Patrick L. Halliwell said:


> This is good - thanks for creating this!
> 
> I've sent in my first item, and will gradually send in others, in order to avoid hogging the spotlight.
> 
> Good work! We need people like you, and the hosts of Kindleboards, too!


Patrick,

When I get multiple submissions from the same author, I separate them to no more than 1 a week. So you can send them in any time you wish and I'll distribute them so that only 1 appears each week or two.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Greg, I thought I'd better double check to be sure you got that last e-mail I sent a few weeks ago. Yahoo mail was acting weird so half my stuff in and out got ate by it.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

sierra09 said:


> Greg, I thought I'd better double check to be sure you got that last e-mail I sent a few weeks ago. Yahoo mail was acting weird so half my stuff in and out got ate by it.


Yes, I have emails from you on both March 22nd, and 25th for two separate books.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

ecp


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Greg Banks said:


> Yes, I have emails from you on both March 22nd, and 25th for two separate books.


Hmm, I can't recall which date I sent Ian's book info in on but I can't place the other one. You did two of mine before, Roarke's title and the one for Flames of Betrayal and I just sent Ian's in...should have been late March. Greg, what titles were in those e-mails? I know what one should be (Celtic Evil: Ian) but am at a loss as to the second.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Sierra, did you ever find out?

Ed Patterson


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Nope. I didn't.


----------



## tbrookside (Nov 4, 2009)

I'd like to thank Ed for featuring my book today!

That's a fun thing to log on in the morning and see!


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Just wanted to know how long the waiting list is for submissions, I sent in the questionairre about a week ago and I cannot find any blurb on the wait.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't see the submissions - that's Greg's department. I do know that the response has been tremendous. I also hope that many readrs and authors subscribe to the Daily download of the Indie Spotlight.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00359FJ86

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This week's Indie Spotlight Features:

Monday: Barbara Louise Leiding - DANCING WITH JOU JOU
Tuesday: Jacob Nelson Lurie - The Friday Night Club
Wednesday: Lisa C Hinsley - Coombe's Wood
Thursday: E.J. Stevens - Shadows of Myth and Legend
Friday: Erin Collins - Shadow Walk: The Gathering
Saturday: Michael E. Newton - The Path to Tyranny: A History of Free
Sunday: Etienne DeForest - The Zombie Survival Guide

Ed Patterson &
Gregory Banks


----------



## Lisa Hinsley (Jan 11, 2010)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> This week's Indie Spotlight Features:
> 
> Monday: Barbara Louise Leiding - DANCING WITH JOU JOU
> Tuesday: Jacob Nelson Lurie - The Friday Night Club
> ...


It is kind of a cool feeling. I'm looking forward to my moment in the spotlight!

Lisa


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books:

Monday: Jack X Crawford - Beaten By The Shtick
Tuesday: Edward C. Patterson - Turning Idolater
Wednesday: Barbara Silkstone - The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland, 
Age 42 and Three-Quarters
Thursday: Susanne O'leary - Swedish for beginners-a novel
Friday: Brent Robison - The Principle of Ultimate Indivisibility
Saturday: Sierra Rose - Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brothers Novel: Ian
Sunday: K.A. Sainz - Wilder Nights: Pre-press Reviewer Edition

Edward C. Patterson & Gregory Banks


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It occurs to me. . . .because you mentioned elsewhere about "Indie Spotlight" products. . . .that you are missing the boat bigtime.

Why can I not buy an "Indie Spotlight" spotlight?

O.K.  I'll settle for a flashlight.    

Seriously. . . . .I think it'd be great!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey, Gregory, what d you think of Ann's idea. I mean, we have an imprined iPod thingy. Why not a flashlight? Or spotlight? Or a lighthouse?  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Just bookmarked the site. First time I've seen it.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books

http://www.indiespotlight.com

Monday: Gregg A Granger - Sailing Faith: The Long Way Home
Tuesday: IOLANTHE WOULFF - "SHE'S MY DAD"
Wednesday: A. Sparrow - Xenolith
Thursday: Dick Stanley - Leaving The Alamo
Friday: Peter Black - Tom Sawyer In Hell
Saturday: Karen Nilsen - The Witch Awakening
Sunday: Simon Wood - The Scrubs

Edwaard C. Patterson & Gregiory B. Banks


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

September 17 - 23, 2010
This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: M TERESA CLAYTON - THE GARDEN OF SECRET WISHES - Note: All of the profits from the sale of this book will be donated to St. Louis Children's Hospital in St. Louis, Missouri.

Tuesday: Jess C Scott - EyeLeash: A Blog Novel 
Wednesday: Harris Tobias - The Greer Agency 
Thursday: Joyce DeBacco - Serendipity House 
Friday: Cliff Ball - Don't Mess With Earth 
Saturday: Daniel Scott Westby - Goblin Winter 
Sunday: Patrick L. Halliwell - Bosozoku and other stories of Japan

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

September 14 - 30, 2010
This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books

http://www.indiespotlight.com

Monday: Edward R. O'Dell - Three Minutes More
Tuesday: Edward D Padilla - Minor Deities
Wednesday: Nick Davis - The Tether None Good
Thursday: Simon Wood - Working Stiffs
Friday: Earl Rogers - The Mountain of Seven Gables
Saturday: Patrick L. Halliwell - The Honest MBA and other selected humor

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks
Sunday: Gus Flory - GALAXY OF HEROES


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

May 31 - June 6, 2010
This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books

http://www.indiespotlight.com

Monday: Gayle Tiller - 24 Hour Lottery Ticket
Tuesday: Dave Conifer - Man of Steel
Wednesday: Keith Kekic - Nightwalkers
Thursday: Ronnell D. Porter - The Pocket Watch
Friday: Martin Sharlow - Storytellers
Saturday: Jessica Billings - The Girl Born of Smoke
Sunday: Mina V. Esguerra - Fairy Tale Fail

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Ed and Greg, 
Just a quiet little thank you. You're doing a wonderful job.

Barbara Silkstone
The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland, Age 42 and Three-Quarters

www.thesecretdiaryofaliceinwonderland.com


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks you Barbar for the thanks you. We like to just step aside and let the Indie Author shine.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Gus Flory (Oct 13, 2009)

Greg and Ed,

Thank you for featuring me on the Indie Spotlight yesterday!

After a bad review last week, my sales went from 10 a day to zero for several days, and my Amazon ranking fell from around 1,500 to 11,000. But after my moment in the spotlight, I have sold 12 books in 24 hours and my Kindle ranking is currently at 2,071.

I give you guys credit for that. You two are providing a great service that has real value!

Gus Flory


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

glad to hear it.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

June 7, 2010 - June 11, 2010
This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books

http://www.indiespotlight.com

Monday: Toni Leland - Deadly Heritage
Tuesday: Debbi Mack - Identity Crisis
Wednesday: Daniel Arenson - Firefly Island
Thursday: Nelson Caldwell - A TERRACE ON THE TOWER OF BABEL
Friday: O. M. Grey - Avalon Revisited
Saturday: T. Nicole - My Own Terms
Sunday: Amanda Hocking - My Blood Approves

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Greg, Ed,

Did you get my mail about being featured? I know my book's a bit of an oddity and it's cool if it's not the type of thing you feature, but I'd like to know if it got through to you or not!

Nick


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll need to check with Greg. He processes the submissions. I know the response has been mighty and steady with a long queue.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

This is such a good idea, and a very attractive site. I'm waiting patiently in the queue (we Kiwis are good at that).


----------



## horse_girl (Apr 9, 2010)

How does one get in the queue? The link takes me to a site for indie music. I feel like I'm missing something here.

Oh, never mind. I went back to your first post. The link is different and takes me to the right place. The word "the" is missing from your url in your most recent posts, btw.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Try it now, unless you have a song track you want to publish. I left the "the" out in two places. (well one place, but cut and paste).

Ed Patterson


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Hi Ed. This is a great initiative. Any idea when it will be possible for those of us in the UK to subscribe to The Indie Spotlight?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I didn't realize subscriptions weren't available in the UK. Let me ask Greg how that works. I thought you could just subscribe from the US site.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Nope. . .I'm pretty sure subscriptions to blogs are only for US people. . . .of course you can read on line and donate. . .you can set it up in your RSS reader to go to your inbox. . . . .and I think there are tools around that'll take that and convert it and/or push it to a Kindle. . . . .


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

If I go to the box that normally allows me to buy straight to my kindle it says "This title not availbale in the UK" - however, other titles have said this for a while and then become available eg. Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy. Not sure what the criteria is.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Blogs are different than books. . .what I was trying to communicate is that I don't think ANY of them are available for subscription to Kindle outside the US.  Don't know why this is, but I think that's the case. . . . .

But there are workarounds:  an RSS feed to email you convert, possibly inkmesh, there used to be a service called kindlefeeder. . . . . . . . I know there are some who've used legitimate, albeit more cumbersome, methods to get blogs and other articles to go to their Kindles when not available via Amazon as a Kindle edition.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Blogs are different than books. . .what I was trying to communicate is that I don't think ANY of them are available for subscription to Kindle outside the US. Don't know why this is, but I think that's the case. . . . .
> 
> But there are workarounds: an RSS feed to email you convert, possibly inkmesh, there used to be a service called kindlefeeder. . . . . . . . I know there are some who've used legitimate, albeit more cumbersome, methods to get blogs and other articles to go to their Kindles when not available via Amazon as a Kindle edition.


Ok, thanks. Sounds a bit complex for me, but I'll keep an eye out to see if things change.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

June 13, 2010 - June 19, 2010
This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Robert W. Norris - Autumn Shadows in August
Tuesday: Howard F. Clarke - The Key of Solomon: A Novel of the Last Days
Wednesday: Heikki Hietala - TULAGI HOTEL
Thursday: Donald Capone - INTO THE SUNSET
Friday: Annette Gisby - The Chosen
Saturday: T. Nicole - My Own Terms 2: Never Settle
Sunday: Paul Dayton - We've Seen the Enemy

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

No. Try it again (changed). This is what happens when I post before I have my first cup of coffee.



Ed Patterson


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The moving company put this in the wrong place...Moving it back to the Book Bazaar and giving it a bump as apology.  

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

June 21, 2010 - June 27, 2010
This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Shayne Easson - The Wrath of Zar: Dragon Fire Edition
Tuesday: Shayne Parkinson - Sentence of Marriage
Wednesday: Jana Janeway - The Mengliad
Thursday: Maura Stone - Five-Star FLEECING
Friday: Linda Ann Rentschler - State of Disgrace
Saturday: Olivier Duhamel - Bronze Casting Manual
Sunday: Elizabeth Allen - Who Got Liz Gardner

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for my place in the Spotlight, Ed and Greg!

It came just after my birthday, which was a bonus


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

You're welcome, Shayne.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for June 28, 2010 - July 4, 2010

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Stacey Wallace Benefiel - Glimpse
Tuesday: Dick Stanley - Knoxville 1863
Wednesday: Patrick L Halliwell - Spying in the 21st Century
Thursday: BOLEYN: Tudor Vampire - Cinsearae S.
Friday: Maureen A. Miller - VICTORY COVE
Saturday: Linda Ann Rentschler - Fat Camp
Sunday: Michele L. Montgomery - River of Tears

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for July 5, 2010 - July 11, 2010

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Nick Spalding - Life...With No Breaks
Tuesday: Robin O'Neill - DISCONNECTED
Wednesday: L.J. Sellers - THE SEX CLUB
Thursday: Bob Mustin - The Blue Bicycle
Friday: Robert J. Pajer - A Handful of Dust
Saturday: White Seed: The Untold Story of the Lost Colony of Roanoke - Paul Clayton
Sunday: Sibel Hodge - The Fashion Police

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for July 12, 2010 - July 18, 2010

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Alan Tucker - A Measure of Disorder
Tuesday: Debra L Martin - The Quest for Nobility
Wednesday: Jason W. Chan - Lost Above the Clouds
Thursday: Helen Smith - Alison Wonderland
Friday: W. A. Patterson - Future Useless
Saturday: Darren L. Pare - 33 Summers
Sunday: Brian Drake - Reaper's Dozen

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks so much to Ed and Greg for the spotlight.

You guys are awesome.

Deb


----------



## WAPatterson (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the spotlight and the bump Guys! i think the site is pretty awesome and a great asset to the community!

W. A.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for July 19, 2010 - July 25, 2010

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Sibel Hodge - Fourteen Days Later
Tuesday: Simon Wood - Dragged into Darkness
Wednesday: Rebecca Forster - Before Her Eyes
Thursday: S.F. Winser - The Science of Magic
Friday: Tracey Alley - Erich's Plea
Saturday: Mark Cotton - Two Bits Four Bits
Sunday: Keith Remer - The Hiding Place of Thunder

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for July 26, 2010 - August 1, 2010

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Helen Smith - Being Light
Tuesday: R.M. Hamilton- Hello, my name is James
Wednesday: M.H. Sargent - Operation Spider Web
Thursday: Dawson Vosburg - Double Life
Friday: Lorie Ham - The Final Note
Saturday: Lisa Kramer Taruschio - Verdi's Dream
Sunday: Richard Alan - The Candy Man

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for August 2, 2010 - August 8, 2010

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Simon Wood - Road Rash
Tuesday: Crystal Marcos - BELLYACHE: A Delicious Tale
Wednesday: Melanie Nilles - STARFIRE ANGELS
Thursday: Joel Arnold - DEATH RHYTHM
Friday: Daphne Coleridge - The Artist's Model
Saturday: John E. Brennan -- The Future of Analytics
Sunday: R. Canepa - Norton's Ghost

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for having me in the Spotlight, Ed.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Just back from holiday and found that I was on Indie Spotlight. Thankyou Ed and Greg.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for August 9, 2010 - August 15, 2010

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Jeremy Kahn - Dimensional Adventures
Tuesday: N. Gemini Sasson - The Crown in the Heather
Wednesday: Ed Swartley - When Did I Become the Oldest Person in the Room?
Thursday: S.D. Best - Tales from the Green Book One: The Magic Flute
Friday: A.J. Lath - Dreamshade
Saturday: John Pearson - Learn Me Good
Sunday: Amy Liptak Caruso - The Black Squirrel Ball

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for August 16, 2010 - August 22, 2010

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Mary McDonald - NO GOOD DEED
Tuesday: Chris Cooper - VIRAL
Wednesday: Susan Fleet - Absolution
Thursday: Kae Cheatham - Blood and Bond
Friday: Erich R. Sysak - Water Heart
Saturday: John Osborne - An Ordinary Fairy
Sunday: Karen Cantwell - Take the Monkeys and Run

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for August 23, 2010 - August 29, 2010

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

MONDAY: Scott W. Cleveland - Pale Boundaries
Tuesday: Rodney Scully - The High Wizard of Silvinesh
Wednesday: Ruth Francisco - Primal Wound
Thursday: J.M. DeBord - Something Coming, a New Age Thriller
Friday: Andrew E. Kaufman - While the Savage Sleeps
Saturday: Wyatt Bryson - Sankofa
Sunday: Tonya Plank - Swallow

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for August 30, 2010 - September 5, 2010

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: The Skull Ring - Scott Nicholson
Tuesday: Ty Johnston - City of Rogues
Wednesday: Steven L. Hawk - Peace Warrior
Thursday: John Michael Hileman - VRIN: ten mortal gods
Friday: W. K. Berger - THE PURPLES
Saturday: Wyatt Bryson - Onyx and Eggshell
Sunday: Patrick L. Halliwell - The Book of (psss)Alms

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks to Ed and Greg for continuing to shine the spotlight on some great books!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

I agree wholeheartedly.  It's a very well-designed website as well!


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Edward, how far out front are you with the spotlight calendar?  Just sent my questionnaire and cover art.  Thanks for your consideration of inclusion.

Gordon Ryan


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Novelist said:


> Edward, how far out front are you with the spotlight calendar? Just sent my questionnaire and cover art. Thanks for your consideration of inclusion.
> 
> Gordon Ryan


Hi Gordon:

Greg tells me that we are 2 months out on the calendar, the response being really great. Keep the requests coming.

and while we're at it:

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for September 6, 2010 - September 12, 2010

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Lila L. Pinord - Min's Monster
Tuesday: Danielle Q. Lee - Inhuman
Wednesday: Valmore Daniels - An Old-Fashioned Folk Tale
Thursday: Lori Pescatore - Human Blend
Friday: John Podlaski - Cherries - A Vietnam War Novel
Saturday: Michael M. Hughes - Invocation of the Incisor and Other Dark Tales
Sunday: John Yunker - The Tourist Trail

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks*
Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for September 13, 2010 - September 19, 2010

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Christine E. Schulze - Bloodmaiden
Tuesday: Ginger Mayerson - Dr. Hackenbush Gets a Job
Wednesday: Michael E. Benson - Openers
Thursday: Tiffany Turner - Lost Secret of Fairies
Friday: Dave Bricker - The Dance
Saturday: Sandra Edwards - Crazy For You
Sunday: Katie Salidas - Immortalis Carpe Noctem

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for September 20, 2010 - September 26, 2010

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Kathryn L. Ramage - The Wizard's Son
Tuesday: Keith Smith - Men in My Town
Wednesday: Linda Nelson - Friends of Choice
Thursday: Tracey Jane Jackson - The Bride Price
Friday: Jason W. Chan - A Phantom Love Story
Saturday: C.E. Grundler - Last Exit In New Jersey
Sunday: David Drazul - Armistice Day

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks*


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

I am hoping that if I play my cards right that I may someday end up in the Indie spotlight. Until then I can only read and hope for a brighter day. Get it? Spotlight? Brighter day?  Ok Ok it wasn't that funny!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

M.R.:

Any and every Indie author can be in the spotlight. All yo8 need to do is go to the site and submit the questionnaire (and then wait your turn).  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for September 27, 2010 - October 3, 2010

*http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Catherine Chisnall - Descending
Tuesday: Elmore Hammes - The Cloud
Wednesday: Jan Hurst-Nicholson - Something to Read on the Plane
Friday: Kate Rigby - Little Guide To Unhip
Saturday: Kelly S. Taylor - The Lady Actress
Sunday: J.T. Cummins - Cobblestones

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for October 4, 2010 - October 10, 2010

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Martin Parish - 2184
Tuesday: Linda Acaster - Beneath The Shining Mountains
Wednesday: Robyn Keene-Young - Backseat Safari
Thursday: Diane Nelson - Dances In The Dark
Friday: Jake Webber - Lafitte's Black Box
Saturday: Luna Lindsey - Make Willing the Prey
Sunday: Monique Martin - Out of Time

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for October 11, 2010 - October 17, 2010

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Terry Gelormino Silver - Nunzilla Was My Mother
Tuesday: Joshua Meadows - Iyetra - Book 01: Sleeping God
Wednesday: Diane Nelson - Mounted Exercises
Thursday: Paul A. Rudd - THE ARC
Friday: K.C. May - The Kinshield Legacy
Saturday: Minnette Coleman - No Death By Unknown Hands
Sunday: Gary Ballard - The Know Circuit

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for October 18, 2010 - October 24, 2010

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Sandra Z. Bruney - Angels Unaware
Tuesday: Cathryn Bonica - Far From Kansas
Wednesday: L.B. Gschwandtner - The Naked Gardener
Thursday: Richard Jackson - The Gift of Fury
Friday: V. J. Chambers - Breathless
Saturday: George Polley - Grandfather And The Raven
Sunday: Noah K Mullette-Gillman - The White Hairs

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks, Ed & Greg, for featuring me today 

http://www.theindiespotlight.com/?p=3231


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

You're welcome, Valmore and now I'll update:

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for October 25, 2010 - October 31, 2010

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Joel M. Andre - Black Chronicles: Cry of the Fallen
Tuesday: George Polley - The Old Man and the Monkey
Wednesday: Valmore Daniels - Forbidden The Stars
Thursday: Ravi Dass - The Sacred Wanderer
Friday: Daniel Clausen - The Lexical Funk
Saturday: Rudolf Kerkhoven & Whatley Tupper - The Adventures of Whatley Tupper
Sunday: Ethan Holmes - Earth's Blood

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for November 1, 2010 - November 7, 2010

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: John Brinling - The Ghost Of A Flea
Tuesday: Teresa Geering - The Eye of Erasmus
Wednesday: Edwin Stark - AI Rebellion
Thursday: James M Turner - Beyond the Comfort Zone
Friday: Brian Drake - Justified Sins
Saturday: Joseph Mitchell - Shard Mountain
Sunday: Philip Chen - Falling Star

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

[[ASIN:B00359FJ86 The Indie Spotlight]]
*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for November 8, 2010 - November 14, 2010

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Catherine Condie - Whirl of the Wheel
Tuesday: Frank Zubek - EMPATH: Horror Stories
Wednesday: Tony Bertauski - The Discovery of Socket Greeny
Thursday: Johanna Nield - New Beginnings
Friday: Gordon Ryan - State of Rebellion
Saturday: Kathleen McKenna - The Wedding Gift
Sunday: Daniel Arenson - Flaming Dove

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for November 15, 2010 - November 21, 2010

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: John Brinling - Quarantine
Tuesday: Lee Frey - Velocity Squared
Wednesday: Terry P. Rizzuti - The Second Tour
Thursday: Lauren A. Johnson - The Visions of Koto-Ryin
Friday: Carla René - Zen In the Art of Absurdity
Saturday: Soma Helmi - Sammi Ever After
Sunday: B Throwsnaill - Hemlock and the Wizard Tower

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for November 29, 2010 - December 5, 2010

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Tom Wiseman - Grey Skies Ahead
Tuesday: Erin L George - Dandelion Dance
Wednesday: K.C. May - The Venom of Vipers
Thursday: Emjae Edwards - The Lady Must Decline
Friday: M. R. Mathias - The Sword and the Dragon
Saturday: Heather Wardell - Planning to Live
Sunday: Christopher M Divver - Time in a Bottle

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for December 6, 2010 - December 12, 2010

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Barbara Ebel MD - Operation Neurosurgeon
Tuesday: Darcia Helle - The Cutting Edge
Wednesday: S. Evan Townsend - Radioactive Communist Zombies
Thursday: Janet Clare - Afterthought- a novel
Friday: Jason Letts - Powerless: The Synthesis
Saturday: Mark Anthony Lever - Lifers
Sunday: Susan Helene Gottfried - Trevor's Song

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for December 13, 2010 - December 19, 2010

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Barbara Ebel MD - Operation Neurosurgeon
Tuesday: Darcia Helle - The Cutting Edge
Wednesday: S. Evan Townsend - Radioactive Communist Zombies
Thursday: Janet Clare - Afterthought- a novel
Friday: Jason Letts - Powerless: The Synthesis
Saturday: Mark Anthony Lever - Lifers
Sunday: Susan Helene Gottfried - Trevor's Song

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## cherylktardif (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Ed,

I sent all my info to Greg on the 12th, but haven't heard back yet. I am looking forward to a spot in the light. 

I've got an ebook sale on now--all my titles are on sale for $0.99 each. 

All the best to you and Greg. I still peek in on the Shameless Thriller Forum every now and then. See you there!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Cheryl:

I think it takes a while. I subbed in mid October and again late november for a different book. I didn't hear back either, but I assume there's a big pile.


----------



## cherylktardif (Apr 21, 2010)

Great. Thank you, Thea!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The backlog is considerable - which is wonderful.

And in response, here's this week's upcoming featured authors.

*for the week of December 20 - December 26th
http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Basil Sands - 65 Below
Tuesday: David Michael - The Summoning Fire
Wednesday: Amanda Borenstadt - Syzygy
Thursday: Arthur J. Levine - Johnny Oops
Friday: Steven Myers - Lost Technologies of the Great Pyramid
Saturday: A Holiday Message from The Indie Spotlight
Sunday: John A. Karr - Van Gogh, Encore

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## garethmottram (Nov 9, 2010)

Great idea and sight - thanks for setting it up - I've just downloaded the submission form.

I know you're probably swamped with stuff to do but have you considered some sort of indexing/sorting system for the site so viewers could eg search for Paranormal Romance for YA under $3.99 etc.  I'm no expert so have no idea how hard that would be to set up but it might help with your aim of becoming the #1 first call sight for readers searching for indie authors.

Cheers for now

Gareth


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If I may note: I have subscribed to _The Indie Spotlight_ from early on. . . but lately, it has become less and less useful to me. And it's not down to Ed or Greg.

What I've noticed recently is that the 'answers' the authors give are the same old stuff. The 'bios' are boring, the 'what's the book about?' is frequently the same, word for word, write up as is available on Amazon -- or that I've already read here. Please tell me something new and different!

There's frequently nothing interesting even in the answers to the other questions you get: How long did it take? What inspired you? Tell us about your process? O.K. How long it took is pretty straightforward, but the other two should, it seems to me, merit more than a one liner as an answer. 

And, this is just my thing, but I don't like to read excerpts from the middle of a book. I do see why, though, some of you choose them -- you want folks to see your best stuff. As I say, it's just me. But I'd also suggest, and this may not be just me, that your excerpt be PG rated -- or if not it would be courteous to have a warning somewhere. Some people don't like to come upon certain words unawares. 

Really, all I'm saying is: make the most of your day in the spotlight!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> What I've noticed recently is that the 'answers' the authors give are the same old stuff. The 'bios' are boring, the 'what's the book about?' is frequently the same, word for word, write up as is available on Amazon -- or that I've already read here. Please tell me something new and different!


thanks for saying this. I think we all needed to hear it. Too late for me, I suspect, but very good info!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for December 27, 2010 - January 2, 2011

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Bonnie Rozanski - SIX CLICKS AWAY
Tuesday: Geoff Woodland - Ice King
Wednesday: Travis Haselton - The Man With No Past, A Path to Nowhere
Friday: Lexi Revellian - Remix
Saturday: Aggie Villanueva - The Rewritten Word
Sunday: Jeff Thomason - The Scientific Method (a Wandering Koala tale)

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for January 3, 2011 - January 9, 2011

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Joel Blaine Kirkpatrick - Shared
Tuesday: Carol Denise Simms-Mitchell - What Happened to Suzy
Wednesday: David Thyssen - Painting by numbers
Thursday: JC Phelps - Color Me Grey
Friday: Thea Atkinson - One Insular Tahiti
Saturday: C.E. Pietrowiak - Assumptions
Sunday: KD Hazelwood - Coyotebat!

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks so much for listing me. i'm impressed at how great it all looks and I've already sampled some books.

great job, guys!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for January 10, 2011 - January 16, 2011*

*http://www.theindiespotlight.com

MMonday: Vestal Virgin - Suzanne Tyrpak
Tuesday: Victorine E. Lieske - Not What She Seems
Wednesday: Catherine Durkin Robinson - Olivia's Kiss
Thursday: A.S. Matthews - Imperfect Vengeance
Friday: Erick Flaig - Call Me Ishmael
Saturday: Vanessa Morgan - Drowned Sorrow
Sunday: Kevin Klehr - Drama Queens with Love Scenes

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for January 17, 2010 - January 23, 2010

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: All That You Can Leave Behind - David Thyssen
Tuesday: James Hulbert - A Kiss Before You Leave Me
Wednesday: Rhonda Tibbs - Song of the Snowman
Thursday: Rik Roots - The Gods in the Jungle
Friday: John Hamilton - Isle Royale
Saturday: Stacy Juba - Twenty-Five Years Ago Today
Sunday: Jason Krumbine - Fruitbasket from Hell

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for January 24, 2010 - January 30, 2010

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Kent Westmoreland - BARONNE STREET
Tuesday: Sarah Ettritch - The Salbine Sisters
Wednesday: Keith C Blackmore - The Missing Boatman
Thursday: Cheryl Cory - Must've Done Something Good
Friday: Gretchen Craig - Crimson Sky
Saturday: Joseph Robert Lewis - Heirs of Mars
Sunday: Marion Stein - Loisaida: A New York Story

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for January 31, 2011 - Febraury 6, 2011

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: MeiLin Miranda - Lovers and Beloveds
Tuesday: Glenn Bullion - Demonspawn
Wednesday: J.M.Zambrano - The Trophy Hunter
Thursday: Laura Lond - My Sparkling Misfortune
Friday: J. J. Westendarp - Spiral X
Saturday: Lexy Harper - Soca Nights
Sunday: E.A. Swigar - qi

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

It is better t have April thoughts in December than October thoughts in June, although each season has its own burdens and joys. They unfold as a metamorphosis and are mutually exclusive.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This is not strictly Operation eBook Drop, but I received the following email and pass it along to authors and readers alike:

Dear Ed,



I received the following email from one of my yahoo reading groups today:





Dear All,

I have been asked to forward a mailing address to a wounded marine, who is
currently in Bethesda.  He does not receive family visits, mail or phone
calls.  Even though he has lost his right leg, fractured his left, and
injured his right arm...he plans to rehab and stay in the corps.

Would anybody be interested in offering him encouragement?

If so, let me know off thread, and I will provide you with his address. 
Wouldn't it be wonderful if we could show this wounded marine how much we
appreciate and care?

Thanks,
Debby

I asked her if he had access to a computer or a Kindle, to see if he wanted free ebooks, but she doesn’t know, and isn’t sure if he even likes to read.  It sounds like he’s depressed.

Do you know if there are any organizations or even Operation Ebook Drop who would like to write to this guy?  I’ll write to him, but if I can help in any other way for someone like this, it would be good to get his address forwarded to others.

Here’s his snailmail address, if you want to pass it along to anyone you know, or even the people on Operation Ebook Drop.  I think any notes of encouragement would be fantastic for this guy, to know he’s not alone.

NMMC

CPL Rodriguez

8801 Wisconsin Ave.

Building 10 Ward 5e

Bethesda, MD.  20889


Thanks!

Markee Anderson

I invite anyone who wants to follow-up to do so - I encourage you.

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## Markee Anderson (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you, Ed!!!  I truly hope this young man gets tons of cards and well wishes.  I can't even imagine being in that situation yet wanting to get back to the Marines.  What an amazing person.

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Youyr welcome. I unfortuantely put this in the weong thread, so I'm putting it over in Operation eBook Drop.

Ed P

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13352.0.html

(Sorry Mods)


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Thank you Ed. I will submit the questionaire. If a certain chubby bunny was on Indie Spotlight last spring but is now seeking fame and fortune at 99 cents... would said bunny be permitted to reapply?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for February 7, 2011 - February 13, 2011

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Markus Kane - Ameriqaeda
Tuesday: H. Jonas Rhynedahll - Orphan: The Key to Magic
Wednesday: Gordon Ryan - State of Rebellion
Thursday: Joan Hall Hovey - Chill Waters
Friday: Robert Tell - Thirsty Planet
Saturday: Garen S. Wolff - The Girlz of Galstanberry
Sunday: Paul Mansfield Keefe - Digger's Bones

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for February 14, 2011 - February 20, 2011

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Gordon Ryan - Uncivil Liberties
Tuesday: Robert Tell - Dementia Diary
Wednesday: C.L. Talmadge - Green Stone of Healing® series
Thursday: Michael J. Sullivan - The Crown Conspiracy
Friday: Jamie Wasserman - Blood and Sunlight: A Maryland Vampire Story
Saturday: Samuel L. Lytle - Gold Stars
Sunday: Thea Atkinson - Anamoly

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks*


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm thrilled to be part of the Indie Spotlight. Thanks so much for adding me in. I may have inadvertently offered you a mispelling of Anomaly though as I see it's Anamoly on your list. my poor typist fingers. 

t


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for February 21, 2011 - February 27, 2011

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday:Joseph Picard - Lifehack
Tuesday: Timothy Hallinan - CRASHED
Wednesday: Fern Cook - Wild Evolution: Book I of the Wild Series
Thursday: Jodi Langston - Nature of the Beast
Friday: George J. Bryjak - The Power of the Dark Goddess and Other Stories
Saturday: Barbara Ellen Brink - Entangled
Sunday: Bruce A. Sarte - Towering Pines Volume One: Room 509

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Thrilled to have just discovered your Indie Spotlight site, Ed!!!

Thanks bunches for giving Indie Epubs such a fabulous boost!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Your welcome.


----------



## AnneKAlbert (Dec 7, 2010)

Just found The Indie Spotlight, and have to say thank you, Ed. Super info on a super site.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for February 28, 2011 - March 6, 2011

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: J.M. Pierce - Failing Test
Tuesday: Ty Johnston - More Than Kin
Wednesday: Watching Yute - Joseph Picard
Thursday: David Martin - Dare to be Average
Friday: Debra L Martin - The Crystal Facade
Saturday: Rachel Howzell - The View from Here
Sunday: K.J. Dahlen - The Prophet

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for March 7, 2011 - March 13, 2011

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Joseph Picard - Echoes of Erebus
Tuesday: Lior Samson - The Dome
Wednesday: C. Fern Cook - Wild Justice: Book II of the Wild Series
Thursday: Jass Richards - This Will Not Look Good on my Resume
Friday: Robert J. Wetherall - Last Flight Home
Saturday: R. Doug Wicker - Decisions
Sunday: Terrence OBrien - Templar Concordat

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for March 14, 2011 - March 20, 2011

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: C. Fern Cook - Wild Legacy: Book III of the Wild Series
Tuesday: Sandy Hyatt - James Parallel Triangle
Wednesday: Lisa Burke - Thunder Destroys Me
Thursday: R.C. Rutter - Cave Of Forlorn
Friday: Matthew and Christopher Negrete - In the Times of Jesus
Saturday: Adelle Laudan - In Your Eyes
Sunday: Marc Krulewitch - Maxwell Street Blues

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for March 21, 2011 - March 27, 2011

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Lisa Beth Darling - The Heart of War
Tuesday: Steve Silkin - Cemetery Vote
Wednesday: Neil M Campbell - The Advent of Lena...
Thursday: Jeffrey Miller - War Remains
Friday: Sharon Austin - SMOKE ON THE WATER
Saturday: Tracy Falbe - Union of Renegades: The Rys Chronicles Book I
Sunday: H. Allenger - Polyxena: A Story of Troy

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## AlexSeverin (Feb 14, 2011)

I just discovered this thread. Awesome site! I'll be submitting.

~ Alex.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for March 28, 2011 - April 3
http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Karl Larew - Candles in the Window
Tuesday: Helen Gallagher - Release Your Writing
Wednesday: Arthur Graham - Frog City Updike
Thursday: M. G. Scarsbrook - The Marlowe Conspiracy
Friday: Concetta Huffa - Achilles Heart - Volume 1 : Rivalry
Saturday: Xina Marie Uhl - Necropolis
Sunday: Patricia Rockwell - Sounds of Murder

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for April 4 - April 10
http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Chris Redding - Corpse Whisperer
Tuesday: Kiana Davenport - HOUSE OF SKIN PRIZE-WINNING STORIES
Wednesday: Christopher Truscott - Stumbling Forward
Thursday: Robert J. Wetherall - LAST FLIGHT HOME
Friday: C. H. Bunn - The Hawk And His Boy
Saturday: Tommy S. W. Wong - Wisdom on How to Live Life
Sunday: Vixen Phillips - TRAPDOOR

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*
This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for April 11 - April 17
http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: David Baar - Dog Friends: Pictures Of Our Best Friends, And Their Friends
Tuesday: William L.K. - The Eye of the Storm
Wednesday: Cheryl Kaye Tardif - Whale Song
Thursday: Edwin Stark - Eco Station One
Friday: Saunda N. Cunningham - Ko'ture: The Untold Story
Saturday: Arthur Graham - Frog City Updike
Sunday: Jessica Barksdale Inclan - The Only Thing I See

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks*


----------



## mayandreem (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi Edward and Gregory,
I think what you guys are doing is awesome! I've already sent in my questionnaire and I've linked you to my blogpage.
Thank you so much for supporting indie authors
 Mayandree


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

[[ASIN:B00359FJ86 The Indie Spotlight]]
This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for April 18 - April 25

*http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Layton Green - The Summoner
Tuesday: Manley Peterson - Bloated Goat
Wednesday: Jamie Sedgwick - Karma Crossed
Thursday: Catherine Durkin Robinson - Learning Curves
Friday: Anonymous - Look for Our Mother and Our Father
Saturday: Paul Clayton - Calling Crow
Sunday: Barbara Reed - Harmonic Deception

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for April 26 - May 1

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Sam Sackett - Sweet Betsy from Pike
Tuesday: Jack West Jr - Parmenidean Breach
Wednesday: T.E. Temple - Cheese Grits, Stories to Nourish the Southern Soul
Thursday: **No Spotlight**
Friday: Thomas Rowe Drinkard - Piety and Murder
Saturday: Wayne Gerard Trotman - Veterans of the Psychic Wars
Sunday: Rodney Walther - Broken Laces

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks*


----------



## Erin Zarro (Apr 30, 2011)

This is most excellent.  Thank you!


Cheers,
E.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for May 2 - May 8

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: D.P. Prior - The Ant-Man of Malfen
Tuesday: Vianka Van Bokkem - Vampire by Day Werewolf by Night
Wednesday: Pamela Richter - The Necromancer
Thursday: Z. Constance Frost - NO SHELTER
Friday: Will Van Stone Jr - The Three: A Death Dealer Novel
Saturday: Daniel Arenson - The Gods of Dream
Sunday: Patrick L. Halliwell - Patrick's Original Guide to Cleaning up the Oil Spill

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for May 9 - May 15

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Aaron Goldfarb - How to Fail: The Self-Hurt Guide
Tuesday: Mary Anna Evans - WOUNDED EARTH
Wednesday: Mihai Cristian - La tiers du cylindre
Thursday: Larry Enright - Four Years from Home
Friday: Commander Pants - Whom God Would Destroy
Saturday: Keryl Raist- Sylvianna
Sunday: Consuelo Saah Baehr - Daughters

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for May 16 - May 22

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Dave Conifer - Wrecker
Tuesday: Sheenah Freitas - The Chosen
Wednesday: Gayle Hayes - SUMMER SOLSTICE
Thursday: Revital Shiri-Horowitz - Daughters of Iraq
Friday: Dan Whitehead - What's A Nice Actor Like You Doing In A Movie Like This?
Saturday: JM Blevins - Drink, Fish, Smoke: Preparing for a Life in Law Enforcement
Sunday: Libby Fischer Hellmann - EASY INNOCENCE

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Sounds good. I'll get my details in!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for May 23 - May 29

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Isaac Sweeney - Against Her Fading Hour
Tuesday: Sophia van Buren - Illumination: How One Woman Made Light of the Darkness
Wednesday: Francis Fesmire - Nashville Skyline
Thursday: Brian Libby - The Mercenaries Trilogy
Friday: Michael Gray - 2150 Total Integration
Saturday: Angst - David J Pedersen
Sunday: Kealan Patrick Burke - THE TURTLE BOY

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for May 30 - June 5

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Libby Fischer Hellmann - DOUBLEBACK
Tuesday: Jason Matthews - Get On Google Front Page
Wednesday: Phil Edwards - Cloud Crash
Thursday: Dean Murray - Frozen Prospects
Friday: Helen Hanson - 3 LIES
Saturday: Valmore Daniels - Angel Fire: The First Book of Fallen Angels
Sunday: Felicity Heaton - Love Immortal

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for June 6 - June 12

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Steve Thomas - An Exercise in Futility
Tuesday: Linda Acaster - Torc of Moonlight: Special Edition
Wednesday: Jim Mosquera - Escaping Oz
Thursday: O'Neil De Noux - SLICK TIME
Friday: Donna Burgess - Darklands: A Vampire's Tale
Saturday: Brandon C. Laraby - 404
Sunday: Jacqueline Howett - The Greek Seaman

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Ed & Greg: Thanks for my day in the Spotlight. I trust you enjoyed the accumulated comments. Your hard work is much appreciated.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for June 13 - June 19

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Mobashar Qureshi - RACE
Tuesday: C.J. Archer - The Adventures of Miss Upton and the Sky Pirate
Wednesday: Sarah Woodbury - The Last Pendragon
Thursday: M. Leighton - The Reaping
Friday: Jerry Hanel - Death Has a Name
Saturday: Steven Savile - The Hollow Earth and Other Stories
Sunday: Dannye Williamsen - Second Chances

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for June 27 - July 3

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Brian Martinez - A Chemical Fire
Tuesday: Cynthia Kolko - Fruit of the Vine
Wednesday: Cynthia Kolko - Fruit of the Vine
Thursday: Loretta Giacoletto - LETHAL PLAY
Friday: Brian Kittrell - The Dying Times
Saturday: LoTempio - No Rest for the Wicca
Sunday: Jamie Sedgwick - The Tinkerer's Daughter

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*
This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for July 4 - July 10

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Michelle Brooks - Dead Girl, Live Boy
Tuesday: Melaine Ryther - Partners in Holiness: Guardian Angels in the
Lives of the Saints
Wednesday: Heather C. Hudak - Breathless
Thursday: Judy Dearborn Nill - The Rise and Fall of Bibi Karstad
Friday: Brian Drake - Show No Mercy: A Michael Dodge Thriller
Saturday: Penelope Fletcher - The Demon Girl
Sunday: Melinda Clayton - Appalachian Justice

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for July 11 - July 17

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Maria Savva - Fusion
Tuesday: Cameron Chapman - Aboard the Unstoppable Aerostat Fenris
Wednesday: William F. Brown - The Undertaker
Thursday: Lori Goff - Spirits Walking
Friday: Debora Geary - Matchmakers 2.0
Saturday: Gary Ponzo - A Touch of Deceit
Sunday: Russell Brooks - Pandora's Succession

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Sandy Nathan (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks so much, Ed and Greg for featuring me and my book today. You do a beautiful presentation. Your questions really cover the books' content. I appreciate your efforts for independent presses and authors very much.

Readers might like to take a peek at how the page looks. This is The Angel & the Brown-eyed Boy, my sci-fi/fantasy/Armageddon offering. It's won the 2011 Gold Medal in the IPPY (Independent Press) Awards in Visionary Fiction and the 2011 Visionary Fiction category in the Indie Excellence Awards.

http://www.theindiespotlight.com/?p=6155


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for July 18 - July 24

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: George Hamilton - Secrets From The Dust
Tuesday: Toni Meyer - One Thing She Knew
Wednesday: Edward W. Robertson - The White Tree
Thursday: Sandy Nathan - The Angel & the Brown-eyed Boy
Friday: Paul Dorset - Xannu: The Prophecy
Saturday: Dan Dawkins - REGRET
Sunday: Karen Rosario - ISABEL

Authors: Come advertise of the website (details on site)
Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for July 18 - July 24

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: C. V. Hunt - Endlessly
Tuesday: Valentinno - A Romantic's Passion: The Tenth Muse
Wednesday: Mary Pat Hyland - 3/17
Thursday: Edward G. Talbot - New World Orders
Friday: Dennis R. Blanchard - THREE HUNDRED ZEROES
Saturday: VH Folland - Fire Season
Sunday: Angela Henry - Schooled in Lies

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for August 1 to August 7

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Bradley Convissar - Pandora's Children
Tuesday: Diana Estill - Stilettos No More
Wednesday: Julianne MacLean/E.V. Mitchell - THE COLOR OF HEAVEN
Thursday: Susan Fleet - Diva
Friday: Tom Andry - Bob Moore: No Hero
Saturday: Myanne Shelley - The Ghost Family
Sunday: Samantha Drane - Twist of Fate

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for August 8 to August 14

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Ingetje Tadros - TRIBAL ETHIOPIA
Tuesday: Frank Marcopolos - The Whirligig Issues 3-9 E-Book
Wednesday: Dan Holloway - Songs from the Other Side of the Wall
Thursday: Mark Porter - Dogs Chase Cars
Friday: J.A. Mitchell - 30 Days of Race
Saturday: John T. Gaffield - Heir to Winston Manor
Sunday: dfw - leaving early

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for August 15 to August 21

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Cheryl Kaye Tardif - Children of the Fog
Tuesday: Regina Calton Burchett - Friends of Orion
Wednesday: Manda Benson - Pilgrennon's Beacon
Thursday: James Hutchings - Two-Fisted Tweets
Friday: Mirella Sichirollo Patzer - The Blighted Troth
Saturday: Jennifer Hampton - Beautiful Sins: Leigha Lowery
Sunday: Simon Dunn - Rotten Apple: Seven Deadly Stories From The City Of Sin

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## ElizaKnight (May 18, 2011)

Wow! Great site! You do a great job promoting Indie Books and Authors!

Going to download my questionaire now...


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

Great thread, Edward! I think it's wonderful what you are doing for indies.   BTW, I clicked on the link to the website in your post but it ended up as an "error" message and redirected me to another site. Hmm...Wondering if it's my computer...

All the best,
Shadonna


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for August 22 to August 28

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: SM Jonas - Crimson Leaf
Tuesday: Jerry Hanel - Death Has a Name
Wednesday: Gretchen Craig - Theena's Landing
Thursday: Michael Scott Miller - Ladies and Gentlemen...The Redeemers
Friday: J. Jay Kamp - The Bayman's Bride
Saturday: Billie Sue Mosiman - WIREMAN
Sunday: Martin Fossum - Faking Smart!: Get Hired, Get Promoted and Become a V.P. in Six Short Weeks - GUARANTEED!

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks*​


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for August 29 to September 4

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Alex Lukeman - White Jade
Tuesday: Robert Larrison - Slipstream
Wednesday: Jim Wills - A Few Men Faithful
Thursday: A recap of last week's Spotlighted authors (links to all of last week's Spotlights (August 22-2
Friday: Melissa Smith - Cloud Nine: A Paranormal Romance of the Guardians of Man
Saturday: Raven c.s. McCracken - I Eat Butterflies
Sunday: J. R. Tomlin - Freedom's Sword

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks*​


----------



## crpaynton (Aug 12, 2011)

This is great thank you for doing this! I shall get started on the questionnaire right away!

Craig


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for September 5 to September 11

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Karen Fraunfelder Cantwell & LB Gschwandtner - Foxy's Tale
Tuesday: Craig Davis - The Job: Based on a True Story (I Mean, This is Bound to have Happened Somewhere)
Wednesday: Maddie Broome - Possum Dance
Thursday: Eric Spudic - Teenage Vigilante
Friday: Eric Quinn Knowles - Boltman
Saturday: Bill See - 33 Days: Touring In A Van. Sleeping On Floors. Chasing A Dream.
Sunday: J. Adams - The Wishing Hour

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for September 19 - September 25

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Bob Mustin - Collateral Damage
Tuesday: Melissa Foster - Megan's Way
Wednesday: Aris Whittier - Across Eternity
Thursday: Laura E. Bradford - Flyday
Friday: Nicole Chardenet - Young Republican, Yuppie Princess
Saturday: Daryn Cross - Frozen Assets
Sunday: Andrew Cort - The Purpose of Religion

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for September 26 - October 2
http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Bob Mustin - Collateral Damage
Tuesday: Melissa Foster - Megan's Way
Wednesday: Aris Whittier - Across Eternity
Thursday: Laura E. Bradford - Flyday
Friday: Nicole Chardenet - Young Republican, Yuppie Princess
Saturday: Daryn Cross - Frozen Assets
Sunday: Andrew Cort - The Purpose of Religion

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for October 3 - October 9
http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Karl Larew - Paul, Betty, and Pearl
Tuesday: Mary Sisson - Trang
Wednesday: Mario Molinari - Snap
Thursday: G. J. Lau - The Magpie's Secret
Friday: Arthur Graham - Editorial
Saturday: Lee Juslin - Frosty's Story. Tails of a Therapy Dog
Sunday: William Vitka - Bodily Harm

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks, Indie Spotlight!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for October 10 - October 16

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Red Haircrow - Katrdeshtr's Redemption: The Night Cat, Book One
Tuesday: Jeff Lee - The Ladies Temperance Club's Farewell Tour
Wednesday: Cynthia Mercer Tottleben - The Final Chamber
Thursday: McCarty Griffin - Monster Story
Friday: Kim Richardson - Marked, Soul Guardians Book 1
Saturday: Gayle Hayes - Jayme and the Sheriff: Until Death Parts Us
Sunday: S.L. Pierce - Secrets

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks*


----------



## JamesEFryar (Oct 9, 2011)

I emailed you guys the questionnaire for my new YA Fantasy book, _Patrick Patterson and the World of Others_, about a week ago. Hope to see it up on your site soon!

http://www.amazon.com/Patrick-Patterson-World-Others-ebook/dp/B005S9ZOC2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318555030&sr=8-1

""A match was struck in the distance, bringing light to what was otherwise darkness. "

And so begins the tale of Patrick Patterson. For almost thirteen years, he's lived a quiet, simple life in the tiny town at the edge of Texas, called Farwell, but he is suddenly whisked away by a rag tag group of warriors and others across the United States to discover his true identity and a destiny clouded in mystery.

Never in his wildest dreams did he think that he'd walk through an underground city filled with citizens from across the universe, contend with powerful enemies from the edge of the galaxy, or travel to the Arctic Circle on a high speed train.

Now, he must decide what he truly desires and whether he even wants to take up the mantle of hero...or alien."


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for October 24 - October 30

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Michelle Scott - Uncommon Magic
Tuesday: Chris Wimpress - Joe is Online
Wednesday: Cindy Borgne - Vallar
Thursday: W. Brondt Kamffer - The Wars of Gods and Men
Friday: R.M. Prioleau - The Necromancer's Apprentice
Saturday: Dana Taylor - Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance
Sunday: David Reichart -- Annalisa's Highway Blues

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Woo-Hoo I've finally made the BIG TIME! Can't remember what I wrote, so it will be a great surprise!

Thanks so much for including me. I'll be tweeting and posting about the Indie Spotlight on Saturday FOR SURE!

Happy Halloween!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's to The Devil Moon

Ed Pattrson


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Good evening!

Thanks for the fun interview and spread. Enjoy the "Marry Me" scene from Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance. Price is now $1.99 across the web!










http://www.theindiespotlight.com/

Dana Taylor


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for October 31 - November 6

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Marc Johnson - Catalyst: The Passage of Hellsfire
Tuesday: William Peter Grasso - Unpunished
Wednesday: Glenn Bullion - Dead Living
Thursday: J.R. Mooneyham - A Shock to the System
Friday: TRACEY CHANTEL MARSHALL - How To Get Started As An Independent Recording Artist On Your Own
Saturday: Jennifer Rainey - These Hellish Happenings
Sunday: Jessica Sorensen - The Fallen Star

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for November 28 - December 4

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Cynthia Kolko - Fruit of the Vine
Tuesday: Dante D'Anthony - The Pandoran Age Chronicles
Wednesday: Dara England - Accomplished In Murder
Thursday: Nancy Fulda - Dead Men Don't Cry
Friday: Clary Ingram - Strain
Saturday: Will Welton - Horse Trader
Sunday: Anthony Neil Smith - Yellow Medicine

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for December 12 - December 18

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Mark Paul Jacobs - The Yaakmen of Tyrie
Wednesday: Dr. Brian A. Kinnaird - Parallel Universe
Thursday: Erin Zarro - Without Wings
Friday: Katherine Amt Hanna - Breakdown
Saturday: Lindsay Edmunds - Cel & Anna: A 22nd Century Love Story
Sunday: Chris M. Finkelstein - Blood For Love

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Ed,
That list appears to be a duplicate of the previous week's list.
  Also, just curious, could you possibly let us know how long the backlog is? I submitted one back in July that hasn't appeared yet (not to be confused with a second one I sent a couple weeks ago).
  Thanks again for providing another outlet for indie authors to feature their books!
Elmore


----------



## C.S. Einfeld (Dec 6, 2011)

Cool!

Are all genres welcome?  Mine's a tween fantasy.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, Elmore. Thanks for the ctch. I picked up the wrong list. Corrected.

Ed


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for December 16 - January 1

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Tara Shuler - Shelter (Blood Haze: Book One)
Tuesday: Joseph Robert Lewis - The Broken Sword (Halcyon #2)
Wednesday: Jill Homer - Be Brave, Be Strong: A Journey Across the Great Divide
Thursday: Caroline Clemmons - THE MOST UNSUITABLE WIFE
Friday: David Gaughran - If You Go Into The Woods
Saturday: George Pappas - Monogamy Sucks
Sunday: Happy New Year!

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for January 2 - January 8

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: McCarty Griifin - The Tribe
Tuesday: Alexia E. Fraser - Memories of Mom
Wednesday: Edward T. Vaughan - Faded Lives
Thursday: Elijah Joon - TEMPORAL
Friday: J. S. Dunn - Bending The Boyne
Saturday: Pearce Hansen - STREET RAISED
Sunday: Tommy S. W. Wong - How Sai Baba Attracts Without Direct Contact

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks 
*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*
This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for January 16 - January 22

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Kian Kaul - Stockholm
Tuesday: Sidney Williams - Midnight Eyes
Wednesday: Ted Krever - Mindbenders
Thursday: Rebecca Carlton - Formula Rx:17
Friday: Kevin Newman - All Night by the Rose
Saturday: Fran Jacobs - The Shadow Seer
Sunday: Patria Dunn-Rowe - The Gifts (Vol 1- The Gifts:Trilogy

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for January 30-February 5

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Michael David - Banana Patch
Tuesday: Nick Spalding - The Cornerstone
Wednesday: Lori L. Otto - TIME STANDS STILL
Thursday: Tom Schwartz - Fourth Reich Rising
Friday: David M Brown - Fezariu's Epiphany
Saturday: Jed Fisher - War for Profit
Sunday: Joss Llewelyn - Daphne and the Silver Ash

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for February 13 - February 19

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Jonas Samuelle - Ghosts of a Tired Universe
Tuesday: T.R. Hull - The Thief of Moments
Wednesday: Myles Murchison - Walking In
Thursday: Erik Hanberg - The Saints Go Dying
Friday: Barbara Ebel - Outcome
Saturday: J.L. Jarvis - Ana Martin
Sunday: Robert Bidinotto - HUNTER: A Thriller

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for April 2 - April 8

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Hugh Centerville - Bobby Slater's World
Tuesday: Borislava Borissova - Affairs of The Heart
Wednesday: Toni Dwiggins - BADWATER
Thursday: Jack Everett & David Coles - The Tourist
Friday: Shane Allen Weber - Galactic Quest: White Wizard Weapon
Saturday: Benjamin Andrews - Rift of Askrah Book 1: Fracture
Sunday: Staci Stallings - Cowboy

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for June 4 - June 10

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: S.D Rasheed - Linaje
Tuesday: Steve Liddick - Old Heroes
Wednesday: Ronald Dahle - The Churning Cauldron
Thursday: Warren Martin - Forgotten Soldiers
Friday: Lorhainne Eckhart - The Choice
Saturday: Louis Corsair - Absolution
Sunday: Red Haircrow - Silence Is Multi-Colored In My World

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*
This week's Indie Spotlight Featured Authors and Books for Oct 15-21
http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Monday: Robert S Womack - Black Rose
Tuesday: R.A. Mathis - Ghosts of Babylon
Wednesday: Michelle Hughes - 10 Nights
Thursday: Chloe Kayne - SHOWTIME
Friday: Chris Mendius - Spoonful
Saturday: Stephen Kaminski - It Takes Two to Strangle
Sunday: Paul Collis - The Scottish Movie

Edward C. Patterson &
Gregory B. Banks  *​


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*The Indie Spotlight is Open and accepting Submissions again.

Indie Spotlight Submission page

Attention Independent/Self Published Authors!

If you would like to be featured in The Indie Spotlight, then we want you! Just fill out our questionnaire (see below), email it to us, and we"ll post it, promote it, and hopefully get you a little more exposure to the growing audience hungry for fresh, new content. This blog will be syndicated all over the Internet, and distributed through Amazon Kindle. Our goal is to make The Indie Spotlight the number one source for discovering the best and brightest in Indie Publishing. And by the way, if you don't happen to be an Indie Author, but want to support the cause by submitting here, you're welcome too!

Simply download our questionnaire, fill it out, and email it to us at "gregb <at> bddesignonline <dot> com", and we'll add you to our queue and let you know when your book will be featured. And please be sure to include an image of your book's cover if possible. You can include a picture of yourself if you'd like. Or you can feel free to submit both if you prefer.

The Indie Spotlight - Where the Independent Author Shines*


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I just wanted everyone to know that The Indie Spotlight was down for a couple of weeks due to technical issues, but it's back up and running now and I will be posting new Spotlights soon. I apologize that the postings have been less consistent in recent months, but between illness and with so much other stuff going on, I just haven't been able to post every day lately. But I intend to keep providing this service to you, my fellow authors and friends.

And please remember, the site has plenty of available ad space. There is expense involved in maintaining the website, and while I can't promise you sales, I can tell you that The Indie Spotlight gets thousands of views a month, and the ads are cheap. So please at least consider supporting The Indie Spotlight by purchasing an ad. Anyone interested, please email me at: "gregb <at> gmail <dot> com".

Thanks!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Submit your work today. This blog is one of the pioneer efforts for Indie authors and has made a difference in the past.

Edward C. Patterson


----------

